# Thai Cucumber Salad



## Tater Tot (Sep 24, 2005)

A guy at work brings a Thai salad that has a minute fishey taste, hot as **** and made of ccumber, tomatos, lime juice, rehidrated shrimp, and ???????//?? anyone ever have this? its like a gods kiss but I cannot get the recipe..

the tot


----------



## jennyema (Sep 24, 2005)

fish sauce, vinegar and sugar

and it would probably be dehydrated shrimp (sorta powdery stuff) or shrimp paste

But it's the fish sauce that you are referring to, I'm pretty sure


----------



## Robb969 (Oct 11, 2005)

Noc Mam is the name for the fish sauce, gotten at your local asian grocery. Possibly had a little Siracha hot sauce as well... Red bottle with a chicken on it. (We call it kickin chicken!)  

You might also look at experimenting with chili oil in the sauce... that might account for the heat... But Jenn up above is completely correct on the rest of it... I'm just trying to fill in the holes


----------



## Tater Tot (Oct 13, 2005)

Robb969 said:
			
		

> Noc Mam is the name for the fish sauce, gotten at your local asian grocery. Possibly had a little Siracha hot sauce as well... Red bottle with a chicken on it. (We call it kickin chicken!)
> 
> It should be a clear bottle with red sauce and a green cap or top..Oh and its a rooster not a chicken..I like the garlic chilli sauce....There is one with a chicken but its not Tuong OT Sriracha..Look for the one from HUY FONG FOODS INC..
> 
> ...


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 13, 2005)

tater tot, unless I am mistaken Tom Sum is a soup.  Keep looking for the recipe because the salad sounds delicious. Good Luck!!   OK, I looked in one of my Thai cookbooks and here is a recipe could be what you are looking for.

Thai cucumber salad

2 tbsp. vegetable oil
2 tbsp. raw shelled peanuts
1 lg. cucumber, peeled
1 fresh small red chile, seeded, thinly sliced
1 fresh small green chile, seeded, thinly sliced
1 shallot, finely chopped
2 tsp. finely chopped lime peel
1 1/2 tbsp. lime juice
2 tsp. fish sauce
1 tsp. crushed palm sugar
About 15 dried shrimp, finely chopped

Heat oil in wok until very hot, add peanuts and cook, stirring 2-3 minutes until lightly browned.  Using a slotted spoon, transfer peanuts to paper towels to drain; set aside.  

Cut cucumber in half lengthwise, scoop out and discard seeds.  Cut into small chunks and place in a bowl; set aside.

Mix together chilis, shallot, lime peel, lime juice, fish sauce, and sugar.  Pour over cucumber and toss lightly.  Chop peanuts and scatter over cucumber with chopped shrimp.  Makes 3 to 4 servings.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 13, 2005)

"Tom" means "soup" in Thai.

Tom Sum is hot and sour fish soup

"Taeng kwa brio wan" seems to be the name for cucumber salad.


----------



## Tater Tot (Oct 14, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> "Tom" means "soup" in Thai.
> 
> Tom Sum is hot and sour fish soup
> 
> "Taeng kwa brio wan" seems to be the name for cucumber salad.


 
Sorry My typo! I ment Som Tam (or  Tam Mak Teng)


----------



## Tater Tot (Oct 14, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> tater tot, unless I am mistaken Tom Sum is a soup. Keep looking for the recipe because the salad sounds delicious. Good Luck!! OK, I looked in one of my Thai cookbooks and here is a recipe could be what you are looking for..


 
I ment to type Som Tam...I had to swear I would not give her recipe but here is one that is almost it...
[size=-1]*Carrot or Papaya Salad (SOM TAM)*[/size][size=-1][/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











[size=-1]*INGREDIENTS :*[/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] Carrots or raw papaya or[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] cabbage or cucumber, shredded[/size][size=-1]2[/size][size=-1]cups[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] Fresh bird's eye chili peppers, bruised[/size][size=-1]8[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] Unsalted, toasted peanuts,[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] coarsely ground[/size][size=-1]4[/size][size=-1]tbsp.[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] Dry shrimps, ground[/size][size=-1]5 - 6[/size][size=-1]tsp.[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] (4 servings)[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1]*SALAD DRESSING :*[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] Fish sauce[/size][size=-1]1/4[/size][size=-1]cup[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] Brown sugar[/size][size=-1]1/2[/size][size=-1]cup[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] Lime juice[/size][size=-1]1/2[/size][size=-1]cup[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] Garlic chopped[/size][size=-1]2[/size][size=-1]cloves[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] 1. To make the dressing, combine all the dressing ingredients together and set aside.[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] 2. Grate the carrots or any of the vegetables mentioned above, rinse in cold water and[/size][size=-1] drain well.[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] 3. Toss the salad with the salad dressing adding the creshed bird's eye chili peppers[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1]should your salad spicy.[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1]Add a teaspoon of the peanuts and ground shrimps and toss thoroughly.[/size][size=-1]  [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] 4. Plate the salad and garnish with ground peanuts and ground shrimps.[/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=-1]*Tips.-*[/size][size=-1]  Som tam became famous during the Vietnam war when American G.l'.s came to Thailand for R and R and were introduced to this salad from the North East. Raw papaya is difficult to get in some countries so we suggest you use carrots or cabbage instead. It is recommended that once this salad is tossed it should be eaten immediately since Thai salad dressings do not have oils which help salads stay fresh longer.[/size] 

[size=-1] [/size][size=-1] Do you know that the flesh and oil from papaya is used to make meat tenderizers? NO[/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] [/size][size=-1] wonder it helps your digestion.[/size][size=-1]  [/size]


----------



## jennyema (Oct 14, 2005)

Yum.  I love papaya salad.  My fav vietnamese place makes it for the staff (not on menu) but they always give me some.  It rocks.

TNX for the recipe.  I promise not to tell where it came from!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2005)

I never did understand why people wouldn't give out their recipes - unless it is going in a cookbook they are going to sell or they are going to try to sell it professionally (then I wouldn't give it to anyone in an area where they could buy it at my store) - otherwise more recipes just get "lost" forever - now I'm sad.  I was so looking forward to seeing it


----------



## TastyNosh (Nov 10, 2005)

I've always had Som Tom made with green papaya.  My buddy made some som tom with jicama yesterday, that worked really well.


----------

